# Was sind Relaisausgänge ?



## reini69 (25 November 2004)

Tach zusamm' !

Ich habe eine S7-200 CPU222 für 230 V (aus dem Siemens Starter Kit). Die CPU hat 8 Relaisausgänge. Was habe ich genau unter Relaisausgängen zu verstehen ? Und wie unterscheiden sie sich von "gewöhnlichen" Ausgängen ?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 November 2004)

moin moin,
die ausgänge sind intern mit relais verschaltet, also die ausgänge hängen an potientalfreien kontakten. der vorteil: hohe ausgangsbelastbarbeit
nachteil: schaltfrequenz nicht hoch, verschleiß, na alles was so ein relais so mit sich bringt.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Hugo-Soft (25 November 2004)

Hallo,

das ist so zu verstehen das im Gerät zum schalten des Ausganges ein Relais genommen wurde. Die anderen haben meistens Transistoren.
In deinem Fall heißt das das der Ausgang mit max 2A ohmscher Last belastbar ist. Die Version mit Transistoren nur mit 0.75A

Gruß Hugo-Soft


----------



## reini69 (25 November 2004)

*Relaisausgänge*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
An der CPU sind bei den Ausgangsklemmen zwei weitere Klemmen, die mit "1L" und "2L" bezeichnet sind. Das sind dann ja wohl die "Spannungsversorgungen" für diese Relaiskontakte. Kann ich da dann auch 220 V dranlegen und somit 220 V über die Ausgänge schalten ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

tachchen
da muss aufgepasst werden. Dreißig cpu222 ergeben bei 180 relais 60 verwurzelungen. Maximal können somit wegen des 0-leiters (ugs.: minus)61 unterschiedlichste spannungen anliegen (vmax=n+1). Das führt gegebenenfalls zu m² varianten des kurzschlusstromes denen bis zu (m²-1) kurzschlussspannungen zugewiesen sein können. Deswegen ist bei der relaisausführung der PE-Leiter sorgfältigst und im richtigen Querschnitt zu dimensionieren und der benutzer sicher zu erden. (Zusammenfassung lt.: My_SELV Heft 13/2004)


----------



## reini69 (25 November 2004)

*Relaisausgänge*

Hallo Wurzelsepp !

Muss ich Deinen letzten Beitrag jetzt verstehen ? Ehrlich gesagt, so ganz klar ist er mir nicht. Muss ich in Ruhe noch mal durchlesen.
Das mit den 220 V hat nichts mit meinen 30 SPSen zu tun, die ich in einem anderen Beitrag erwähnt habe. Also wie ist es, wenn ich nur diese eine ganz alleine habe. 8 Ausgänge, 1 SPS, mehr nicht. Dabei geht es mehr um eine kleine Spielerei. Kann ich da problemlos 220 V an den 1L und den 2L legen ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 November 2004)

@wurzelsepp,
du meinst sicher wurzelsepp²=superverwirrrrrrrrr
mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 November 2004)

hallo,
die kontaktbelastbarkeit kanst du aus dem handbuch entnehmen, dort ist auch beschrieben welche lasten mit wieviel a machbar sind.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

reini69 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)wenn ich nur diese eine ganz alleine habe. 8 Ausgänge, 1 SPS, mehr nicht




Aha - selbst wenn meine cpus222 nur über 6 ausgänge verfügen (sonderangebot): die verwurzelung einer CPU222 ist werksseitig auf 2 begrenzt. Ergibt 2 unterschiedliche mögliche spannungen - wahlweise somit auch 230V AC.
 Ein grundsatz des elektrischen stromkreises beschreibt die dem energiefluß zugeordneten leiter  weitestgehend isoliert voneinander zu verlegen ... Ansonsten würde die strombelastung des relaiskontaktes die spezifikation verlassen. (ugs.: leiterschluss) 
Die cpus der baureihe AC/ Relais liefern typischerweise an den klemmen M- und L+  gerichtet teilstabilisierte 24 VDC. Diese klemmen mißdeutet zur 230V einspeisung benutzt führt zum meist garantiefreiem exitus des gesamtbauwerkes.  
Relais gleicher wurzelung cpu sind (immer) einpolig - doch selbst ein einpolig getrennter stromkreis macht den zweiten leiter nicht vollkommen überflüssig °!


----------



## Zottel (25 November 2004)

Man muß ja den Begriff "Wurzelung" wirklich nicht verstehen, wenn man ihn zum ersten Mal hört...
Die Anschlußpaare der Relaiskontakte sind nicht alle einzeln herausgeführt, sondern in Gruppen zusammengefaßt, die eine Anschlußklemme gemeinsam haben. Die Gruppen haben also ein gemeinsames Potential.


----------



## Question_mark (25 November 2004)

*Relaisausgänge*

Hallo Zottel,


> Die Gruppen haben also ein gemeinsames Potential.


Das könnte man vielleicht missverstehen. Ich weiss zwar, was Du gemeint hast, aber besser vielleicht : Eine Gruppe (von Ausgängen) hat ein gemeinsames Potential.
Gruss
Question_mark 
PS : Jetzt werd ich doch noch zum Erbsenzähler.  :shock:


----------



## Limbo (26 November 2004)

Der Ursprung dieser Schaltspannungsversorgung war ein anderer.

In älteren Schaltungen z.B. mit mehreren Antrieben hat man die Spannungsversorgung einzelner Gruppen über einen vorgeschalteten Relaiskontakt geschaltet, und so einzelne Fahrwerke/Vorschübe mit allen Nebenantrieben wie Bremsen ect. verriegelt. 

Das kenne ich auch noch von mehrteiligen Förderbandstrecken, wo zuerst das nachfolgende Band laufen muß, damit das vorherige Band eingeschaltet werden kann.  

Natürlich läßt sich sowas auch mit Software gestalten, aber die byteweise Spannungsversorgung von Ausgangsbaugruppen ist eben eine alter überlieferter Zopf, aus der Zeit, wo mann nur wenige KB für das SPS-Programm hatte.

Limbo


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2004)

*Relaisbaugruppe*

Hallo,
eine Relaisausgabe mit 8-Wurzelung oder gar 16-Wurzelung ist natürlich in der Herstellung auch billiger. Ausserdem ist die Anzahl der Baugruppenanschlüsse begrenzt, darum ist z.B. eine Relaisausgabe mit 32 Relais bei 1-Wurzelung nicht machbar.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*Der Sepp hat recht....*

Wo der Wurzelsepp recht hat, hat er recht.
-
Ich meine die Mißdeutung von L+ an der Relais CPU, im dunklen Keller falsch angeschlossen, keine Erdung, Spannung drauf, nichts passiert. Dann das Originale Schnittstellenkabel von Siemens aufgesteckt, erst dann hat es gescheppert, ein wahnsinns Knall.
-
1 CPU 214 + 2 EM223 + Schnittstellenkabel alles hin.
-
Seitdem bin ich der Auffassung, dass Leistung auf der Steuerung nichts zu suchen hat, Leistung nur noch über externe Relais, bsp. Phönix PLC.
-


----------



## Limbo (26 November 2004)

*Re: Relaisbaugruppe*



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> ..... darum ist z.B. eine Relaisausgabe mit 32 Relais bei 1-Wurzelung nicht machbar.



Kommt auf die Steuerung an.
Bei der 110A sind die Schraubanschlüsse und die Leiterbahnen dick genug.
Bei einer 135/155er mit Frontstecker gibt es bei größeren Strömen sicherlich Probleme.

Allerdings habe ich im Maschinenbau noch keine SPS gesehen, wo größere Lasten direkt an den SPS Digitalausgängen angeschlossen waren.  
Meist werden nur kleine Relais, Hilfsschütze oder Melder angeschlossen.

Limbo


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2004)

*Relaisausgabe*

Hallo Limbo,
.





			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Question_mark hat folgendes geschrieben:
> ..... darum ist z.B. eine Relaisausgabe mit 32 Relais bei 1-Wurzelung nicht machbar.


Les doch mein Posting nochmal ganz von vorne durch.


> Kommt auf die Steuerung an.


Nein, das geht bei keiner (SIMATIC) Steuerung.


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der 110A sind die Schraubanschlüsse und die Leiterbahnen dick genug.


Natürlich sind die Anschlüsse und Leiterbahnen dick genug, nur eben bei S5-110A maximal 10 Anschüsse möglich, anstatt der bei 32x 1-Wurzelung erforderlichen 64 Anschlüsse (zuzüglich Stromversorgung für die Baugruppe). Fehlen also ein paar Anschlussmöglichkeiten, sagen wir mal ca. 60 ???


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer 135/155er mit Frontstecker gibt es bei größeren Strömen sicherlich Probleme.


Das Problem stellt sich gar nicht, auch hier gilt das oben geschriebene, 64 Anschlüsse plus Stromversorgung ist nicht drin.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------

